# Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm curious as to what differences the mk4 2.0 has over the mk3 2.0, performance wise. I know the mk3 2.0L hp/torque numbers, i'm just not so sure about the mk4. I know that it was the same 115 HP, but is the torque any higher than the mk3's 122 ft/lbs? Are both engines equaly as powerful? I was thinking about this the other day. Since the mk4 is a new body style, i was thinking if there is possibly some more power cranking out of the mk4's mighty 2.0. TIA.


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (reynolds9000)*

performance wise, not much has changed. i think torque is 125 lb/ft for the mkiv. after all these years you would think vw engineers would design a more powerful 8v 2.0 engine. come to think of it...is vw the only manufacturer putting out 8v engines?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VW Golf IV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Golf IV* »_is vw the only manufacturer putting out 8v engines?

yeah, i think so. lol. Even honda's tiny 1.5L engines have at least 12 valves. Thanks for your quick reply man


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_
yeah, i think so. lol. Even honda's tiny 1.5L engines have at least 12 valves. Thanks for your quick reply man









ha...even toyota echos have 16v's


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (reynolds9000)*

two litres of displacement putting out 115hp/125lb/ft is a joke.


----------



## 8VALLMOTOR (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VW Golf IV)*

Dumbasses! 2.0 8v is not about performance, its about reliablity. You want a fast car get 8 cylinders or a turbo. Quit knocking down the 2.0L for being slow it is meant to be.


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (8VALLMOTOR)*

Ford has a 2.2L 8v and so does GMC except thiers is a pushrod 4cyl. Yeah don't knock the 2.0l our ego's are already fragile enough.


----------



## 83Rabbit (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (reynolds9000)*

F#@% the 2.0


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (83Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Rabbit* »_F#@% the 2.0
















I bet your wanky is to small to f#@% the 2.0l. Ha Ha


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (8VALLMOTOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8VALLMOTOR* »_2.0 8v is not about performance, its about reliablity. 

no need to tell me, thats why i bought one.


_Quote, originally posted by *8VALLMOTOR* »_You want a fast car get 8 cylinders or a turbo. 

don't want a fast car.

_Quote, originally posted by *8VALLMOTOR* »_Quit knocking down the 2.0L for being slow it is meant to be. 

just stating the facts.
who is the dumbass? you cannot accept it for what it is, fortunately, i can.
btw, when i was driving you were still wearing diapers.


----------



## 8VALLMOTOR (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VW Golf IV)*

Thats cool, Grampa


----------



## JKnowledge (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (8VALLMOTOR)*

All your 8V are belong to us!!
You have no chance to drive fast, make your time.


----------



## 83Rabbit (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VTDUBDUDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTDUBDUDE* »_
I bet your wanky is to small to f#@% the 2.0l. Ha Ha

bwahahaha, fragile ego my ass!


----------



## thank god for vw's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (83Rabbit)*

anyone with more than 8 valves is trying to compensate for some kind of short coming.








2.0L's rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (83Rabbit)*

wow, this got off topic fast...
to answer some of the questions of the differences, performance wise not much has changed. The mk4 inatke and exhuast manifolds seem to flow a little better, but that doesnt really show on the dyno. The major difference between the two is the deck height. The mk4 (AEG) motor is shorter and therefore runs shorter rods. Also, the water pump is run off the timing belt on an AEG. Other than that the other major difference is that the AEG is known to burn oil due to problems from the factory.
anyone else have more to add.


----------



## thank god for vw's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (bugasm99)*

also early mk3 aba's (obd I) had forged internals and double valve springs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (thank god for vw's)*

I put something stupid here before







, It was immature and stupid







, please disregard.










_Modified by VTDUBDUDE at 5:26 PM 4-16-2004_


----------



## thank god for vw's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VTDUBDUDE)*

actually Volkswagen was created by ferdinand posrche.He designed and built the first ones in 1932, a year before hitler took power.
and yes it is just a name i dont think god made hitler do it or anything. 
sheesh I figured if you were on the vortex and you call yourself a dubdude you would be over the hitler thing by now.









_Modified by thank god for vw's at 11:58 PM 4-15-2004_


_Modified by thank god for vw's at 12:01 AM 4-16-2004_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VTDUBDUDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTDUBDUDE* »_VW was started by Hitler.

in 1933 ferdinand porsche was commissioned by Adolf Hitler to create the "people's car". Thus the volkswagen was born. Ferdinand Porsche owned a design firm called the Porsche Buro.


_Modified by bugasm99 at 10:17 PM 4-15-2004_


----------



## thank god for vw's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (bugasm99)*

you tell em man


----------



## soso (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (thank god for vw's)*

blah blah blah, Dubs rock, who cares! I own a 2.0 that's slow, but **** I don't bother with engine work, instead I make the car look pimp. Now back on topic, yes the mk4 2.0 have better flowing intake and exhaust manifolds. I'm gonna pick up both manifolds this summer and put them on my car, plus the throttle body is on the other side making it really to put a true CAI in there!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (soso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soso* »_blah blah blah, Dubs rock, who cares! I own a 2.0 that's slow, but **** I don't bother with engine work, instead I make the car look pimp. Now back on topic...

i hope thats not a mean comment directed at me


----------



## soso (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
i hope thats not a mean comment directed at me









No man, don't take offence, that comment wasn't directed at anyone. Sorry if you thought it was.







Cheers!


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (reynolds9000)*

In addition to the above mentioned intake and exhaust points;
Yes, VW has gone back to the 144mm rod length. I believe that the block is based on an Audi design. The oil pump is driven off of the main crank with a chain, doing away with the acc. shaft that drives the oil pump and distributor of the older designs. Different software, of course...
The peak torque, while similar to the ABA's, has been achieved lower in the RPM band. This was done to provide a more tractable engine. And being able to stay in higher gears longer is good for economy.
You have to understand that VW is not concerned with "sportiness" with regard to the 8V 2.0. It's a practical, reliable, economic lump. Inexpensive to build and maintain (with exemption to the oil eating issue).


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (Girlsound)*

that's for all the comedy _and_ insight everyone







. I learned a great deal in this post...even about history.lol.


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_Other than that the other major difference is that the AEG is known to burn oil due to problems from the factory.
anyone else have more to add.

yes those were the limited edition models with the piston rings installed _backwards_ from the factory.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VW Golf IV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Golf IV* »_yes those were the limited edition models with the piston rings installed _backwards_ from the factory.









and the re-release of the limited edition oil burner had oval rings. i guess the backwards rings werent burning enough oil for them.


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
and the re-release of the limited edition oil burner had oval rings. i guess the backwards rings werent burning enough oil for them.

whoa are you serious? which years were affected by the oval rings? mine is a 2003. i know 1999.5-2001 had the rings on backwards.


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VW Golf IV)*

Mark 3's were slow. Mk4's are slower.








and yeah, the 2.0L 8v is the workhorse of the fleet. It's the basee engine, no frills. Still, there are other 2.0 engines out there that really kick. It makes you realize how outdated the SOHC 8v design really is. Finally the mk5's will have another camshaft to even out the playing field.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (VW Golf IV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Golf IV* »_

whoa are you serious? which years were affected by the oval rings? mine is a 2003. i know 1999.5-2001 had the rings on backwards.

its the same years, 99.5 ~ 00.5 had backwards rings. 00.5 ~ 01.5 had oval rings. Not all cars have problems with the oval rings, thats why the problem seemed to be getting solved after 01. but some cars got them.


----------



## autorennen (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (gravitymachine)*

yeah, the 8v is ancient, but vw really should get rid of the engine, its not any more reliable than a 16v dohc,,,,take a look at honda d series engines, people get 300,000mi. out of them all the time, your lucky if you get 200,000 out of a vw without having to rebuild. and only getting 122lbs torque and 115hp out of a 2.0 is pitiful, bad design!


----------



## Vert2PointO (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Difference's between MK3 2.0 and Mk4 2.0 (autorennen)*

Correct me if I'm wrong; isn't the 2.0 8-valve motor North and South American specific?
Regardless, as many times as I've driven my 2.0 screaming up passes in CO at 12,000 feet and anywhere from 3,000-5,000 rpm constantly (and up to redline), it has proven itself to be a d*mn hardworking little engine.
Strange though, that VW quit building the 2.0 16v in the early 90's eh? Anyone know why? Cost?


----------



## GreenGoblin97 (Dec 2, 2019)

I have 400k + (I stopped counting after the heater core blew up and fried my og cluster that was sitting at 385k 4 yrs ago) now I plan on doing a heart transplant. New 2.0. but trying to find what I can do to pep it up the best it can be. I know it's not meant to be fast. But it don't have to creep! Mines a mk3 97 to be specific. Golf GL. I've done tons of work to it and have had it for 10+ yrs.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

now that is the biggest time gap I have ever seen between 2 thread posts not easy getting decent power out of a 2.0 8v on a reasonable budget I'm afraid


----------

